# Anyone tried natural IUI following failed medicated IUIs?



## Angel129 (Oct 28, 2005)

My gut is telling me that my body doesn't like to be interfered with...I have had 4 medicated DIUIs, 2 of which were cancelled, 2 were BFNs. My latest medicated DIUI was cancelled for reasons I don't understand, we will be talking to the RE tomorrow. My little DS was conceived with AI with a known donor with just an ovulation predictor kit. With all the injections and medications and bloodwork why is my clinic not able to help me achieve what I achieved without all the 'interferences'. 

Has anyone gone from medicated IUI to natural IUI with success?

Angiexxx


----------



## esperanzav (Aug 17, 2011)

Hi Angel, I am not a doctor, and I don't know much about treatments, but I certainly know about gut feelings.

I am on my 2nd IUI. The first, I took gonal F and menopur - nothing happened, that is, I just had one follie, and all this money down the drain on these expensive meds. I was completely and utterly disappointed. But I am in my late 40s, that's my lay explanation to why just one follie. Then I had a cyst, so the doctor had me wait a month, taking the pill. I had some weird bleeding during the month, but the doctor thinks I did have a period, but there isn't really a way to tell which day it started. Now I have two follies, both growing about 1 mm per day  (11 and 13mm - oct 14). the doctor told me to continue with menopur (I started 4 days ago). And I was asking myself, why really? The two follicles are growing. The doctor confirmed that for the next u/s on oct 17, we should see either one dominant follie, or both continuing to grow. So what would menopur be doing now for these two follies?

My body responded nothing to all this gonal F and menopur the first time, and I really started wondering if they were doing anything for me or could ever influence my follies in any way. 

You could always take some time off the medicated IUI and try one or two natural cycles if you feel that works best for you to see how that goes. 

All these very delicate hormonal mechanisms, this uncertain science, I think there's just too much where we (and the doctors) have no idea regarding how our bodies are responding to all these meds regarding every little change along the way to conception. 

You have a strong gut feeling, what do you have to lose by following it?


----------

